# what would this make?



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hi i was wondering if i bred a pew to a black what would the colors be or if i bred a agouti to a black i was just wondering any help with this would be great :mrgreen: :?:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Agouti to black would definitely get you agoutis, and would get you more blacks if the agouti is A/a. If both your agouti and your black are carrying other genes, like blue or chocolate, you might get some of those.

As far as pew to anything, there's basically no way to know until you try. PEW covers up all the other color genes (ABDEP) so you won't know what the genotype is until they're bred. There are some test-breedings you can do to determine the genotype of your pew, as FinnMouse quotes Tony Cooke that your best test-breeding would be to a pink-eyed lilac (or show champagne). http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/quiz4.html


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

wow thank you know one on any other site helped me on this but you did i love this site everyone is soo friendly :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

PEW's are kinda exciting; you don't know what colors their hiding!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

i know i can't wait to see what color of babies she will have :mrgreen: :!:


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd like to suggest a book to you. :3

It was recommended to me when I first started breeding and it's been a incredible help. You might find it useful too.
http://www.lulu.com/product/paperba...gContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/1


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hi is the book hard to understand for a starter on genetics i know a little bit is the book really helpful becouase i am thinking of getting it


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg i want that book!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok i am getting it i can't wait to read it


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok i just got the book(well not at my house)it should be here in about 3-5 days i will let you know how i like it i can't wait it sounds good :mrgreen:


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew Argentine was a red agouti, but I didn't really *get* how the genetics worked until I got the book.
The only thing it lacks is a in depth explanation of the c-dilutes.
I'm still a little confused about those, but I'd still say it's helpful.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting book... is it full color pictures and everything?


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you very much i can't wait till i can read it :mrgreen:


----------

